# Series2See recommends what to see



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2010)

I recently found out about a new website that enables you to set up your own viewer profile and use that to suggest what series you might like to see. You might have seen it in my signature: Series2See

On the homepage you can also quickly combine up to 5 series you enjoyed and see what suggestions the system comes up with, without having to register. If you do create an account, you can start rating series you have seen and your viewer profile will be built. Soon enough you'll get suggestions (at the bottom of your profile page). Also, you can see what users have a similar taste and go see what series they liked and you haven't seen yet.
The database of the site is pretty good, and if you look for a series that isn't in the list yet, it will be automatically added. Just attribute the right genres to the series, and everything should work perfectly. The genres are the most important feature (every user can add or edit the percentage of how applicable a specific genre is for the series) as they form a "series profile" that is used to link to similar series.

It works perfectly IMHO, I typed in Band of Brothers and The Shield (trust is the common genre here, loyalty), and it gave me Prison Break and The Pacific. Pretty spot on.


----------



## pitman (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I was looking for a service like that.

EDIT: made a profile with same user name
Hope the database will get larger in the future and I wish there wasn't any anime on that.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice site, signing up now

also you need to change your avatar and title


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice! (My profile)


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was looking for a service like that.
> 
> EDIT: made a profile with same user name
> Hope the database will get larger in the future and I wish there wasn't any anime on that.
> ...



We're 46% similar!


----------



## Zalda (Jul 31, 2010)

that's indeed a pretty nice site, thanks satangel!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 13, 2010)

It recommended 24 for me, and boy was it right!
Loving it, completed the first season in about a week, gonna start on season 2 soon!
What's the best season in 24 according to you guys?


----------



## Zalda (Oct 31, 2011)

it works rather well actually.... been using it for a few months now, it's not a site I visit daily or so, but whenever i'm in need of a series to watch, it's very very handy


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2011)

just about to give it a try.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2011)

Put in Babylon 5, get recommended Star Wars: The Clone Wars.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 1, 2011)

Doesn't work for anime, lol I'm sure it's more for western TV shows, but yeah. Of a pretty extensive list of fantastic anime it only knew Clannad, and it recomended Chobits (I forgot to put that on my list so it was the only good suggestion), DBZ, Naruto, Bleach and some other lame ass mainstream crapfests.

Also The Sopranos.
Um. Not sure where THAT suggestion came from.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Doesn't work for anime, lol I'm sure it's more for western TV shows, but yeah. Of a pretty extensive list of fantastic anime it only knew Clannad, and it recomended Chobits (I forgot to put that on my list so it was the only good suggestion), DBZ, Naruto, Bleach and some other lame ass mainstream crapfests.
> 
> Also The Sopranos.
> Um. Not sure where THAT suggestion came from.


It's indeed more aimed at Western series. If more Anime users would be on the site, they would bring more Anime in the system, thus you would get more and better suggestions.


----------



## Zalda (Jan 10, 2012)

put in band of brothers, recommend be the pacific.... spot on!


----------



## Rebell (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to see there is more Anime seeping in. Also very good to see the admin actually updates his site frequently, pretty impressive!


----------

